# adidas evil eye gläser wechseln



## Kalkproduzent (30. August 2004)

Ich möchte die Gläser von meiner Adidas Evil Eye Explorer wechseln. Ich will die dunklen Gläser rausmachen und die orangen rein. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das genau geht und ich habe Angst das etwas bricht , wenn ich einfach mal so rumdrücke und biege. 
Könnt ihr mir beschreiben, wie ich die gläser am besten bzw. richtig wechsle?
Danke,
Andreas


----------



## Airborne (30. August 2004)

ich hab die Brille auch. 

Zuerst oben das Glas nach vorne aus der Halterung drücken, danach kann man relativ leicht die Außenecke nach vorne raus drücken.

Einsetzen des Glases: Erst innen ansetzen, danach die Außenecke einsetzen. dann unten und oben in die Halterungsrille drücken.

Paß gut auf die Brille auf, sie trägt sich genial, aber die Gläser zerkratzen leicht (besonders mit Schlamm) und sind sauteuer (bis zu 50 Euro). Also vorsicht bei der Reinigung!

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (30. August 2004)

Hi!
Nen Freund von mir hat seine evil eye verlohren aber noch ein paar Gläser zu hause. Also wenn jemand von euch Ersatz benötigt kann ich ihn mal fragen was er dafür möchte und welche Tönung die Gläser haben.
Grüße!

nico


----------



## joerg_ffm (18. März 2012)

Airborne schrieb:


> ich hab die Brille auch.
> 
> Zuerst oben das Glas nach vorne aus der Halterung drücken, danach kann man relativ leicht die Außenecke nach vorne raus drücken.
> 
> ...


Danke!!


----------



## Hofbiker (19. März 2012)

Airborne schrieb:


> ich hab die Brille auch.
> 
> Paß gut auf die Brille auf, sie trägt sich genial, aber die Gläser zerkratzen leicht (besonders mit Schlamm) und sind sauteuer (bis zu 50 Euro). Also vorsicht bei der Reinigung!



Ja, keinen Brillenreiniger für Kunsstoffgläser verwenden, der löst die UV Schicht auf. Ich reinige die Brille mit Wasser und Spüli (ohne Balsam) oder Wasser + Schuss Spiritus, danach mit einen feinen Microfassertuch trocknen.


----------



## -schildkroete- (19. März 2012)

Als Augenoptiker kann ich dir nur empfehlen: 
Eigentlich ist es egal mit was du deine Sportbrille reinigst (Spüli ist günstig und hinterlässt keine Schlieren). 
Wichtig ist nur das die Brille IMMMER vor der Reinigung mit klarem Wasser abgespült werden muss da du sonst die groben Schmutzpartikel auf den Gläsern verreibst was ungefähr den Effekt von Schmirgelpapier hat 
Gläserwechsel wie von Airborne beschrieben durchführen. Keine Angst, die Brille hält gut was aus (wenn man mit ein bisschen Gefühl an die Sache geht).


----------



## Hofbiker (19. März 2012)

Da, geb ich dir auch vollkommen recht. Ich habe zum Reinigen der Brille noch eine neue Brillenbad am Flohmarkt für diesen Zweck gekauft, die ist echt super. Brille rein, shaken und mit Wasser abspülen und dann mit einenm Microfasertuch trocken!


----------



## Hofbiker (27. März 2012)

Hier ist eine Abbildung meines Brillenreiniger.


----------

